
My job title is “Quality Assurance Tester” - minimaxir
https://www.reddit.com/r/MaliciousCompliance/comments/6p4b73/yeah_i_got_my_5_years_of_experience_just_for/
======
DavidWoof
The truth is that if you're generating 30-page spreadsheets as a final
product, you're a dinosaur. They're part of the old waterfall model of big
upfront design and a month in QA before a every release. You still find both
in certain industries, but most sites move way too fast for that these days.

With the right training and a decent framework ( _not_ just raw Selenium),
modern skilled QA testers can generate automated scripts as fast or faster as
the old school could generate spreadsheets, which can then be run almost
instantly on every check-in to master, not just once in every six month cycle.
If you're in QA and not picking up those skills, you're going to find yourself
obsolete very very soon.

~~~
sjg007
That's not what this post is about. They wanted the spreadsheets to hand off
to unqualified testers so that's what they got. This QA person might very well
be automating in the day to day.

~~~
lfowles
It should also be noted that this is from /r/MaliciousCompliance subreddit. I
suspect the strategy is a bit like using poor/crazy coding practices for "job
security". They basically serialized their work into spreadsheets in an
attempt to overwhelm the company into hiring them.

------
mabbo
I get the feeling that the author misses the point: many of those tests can
probably be automated. Yes, their knowledge of what needs to be tested is
absolutely critical, but they should be using it to constantly make their own
job more efficient via automation.

~~~
emodendroket
I don't think that's what's going on, since the client is asking for this
stuff and not his employer.

------
mikestew
Over 30 spreadsheets of at least 100 rows each? I wouldn't book you to test
the project, I'd fire you and go get a tester who knows how to use the right
tool for the job. Any number of free or paid tools would be better than that
ball of mud.

(EDIT: or maybe that was the point. In all honesty I ask, "why is this on HN?"
because in this case I have to guess at the point I'm supposed to contradict.)

~~~
emodendroket
I have been in a situation where the idea was to write detailed test plans and
ask non-expert users to execute them all so I'm guessing that's what's being
described here.

